# K.O. from guard?



## Poseidon72 (Apr 29, 2007)

Has it been done in MMA? I seem to recall yes but it is escaping me. It would have to be an elbow I would assume. Link if possible as well, thanks!


----------



## Poseidon72 (Apr 29, 2007)

Let me specify that I meant the K.O. coming from the fighter on the bottom pulling guard not the fighter in guard.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

http://www.sherdog.com/fightfinder/fightfinder.asp?search=yes&FighterID=10797


----------



## Poseidon72 (Apr 29, 2007)

Not exactly what I was looking for but probably even more impressive.


----------



## mrmyz (Nov 23, 2006)

lol awesome


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

Yeah, Bas was talking about this at DREAM.4, bit harder to do it against Ralek Gracie when he's mounted you.


----------



## 70seven (Mar 5, 2007)

Anderson Silva VS Travis lutter. Triangle choke + elbow strikes to the he head from half guard. Lutter tapped, but was just about to get a TKO from referee stoppage.


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

i think he means KO, not TKO.


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

70seven said:


> Anderson Silva VS Travis lutter. Triangle choke + elbow strikes to the he head from half guard. Lutter tapped, but was just about to get a TKO from referee stoppage.


Wait what? A triangle and half guard?


----------

